# Vizslas exercise requirement



## DaxOlexar

I know its around 2 hours per day. Not including mental stimulation. But when would you start? And how old do they have to be before you can do less exercise with them. Do they mellow down with age?


----------



## gingerling

Typically, those who ask this question shouldn't be getting a Vizsla.

Vizslas do best with active people who also involve their dogs in their activity, so it's not about the number of hours, but a general lifestyle. For entertainment, I hike daily (2+ hrs), and/or XC ski/snowshoe. When I go to town, I walk a lot and take the Vizsla. So, he's a companion who enjoys the same activities as I do. And, he's very calm and relaxed as a result. 

If you dread the activity level, then you'd do well to look elsewhere, especially since they aren't the types of dogs to take care of this themselves in the backyard..they really do want to do this with you. I never found the need for activity changes that much until they're really old, like 13.5+.


----------



## DaxOlexar

gingerling said:


> Typically, those who ask this question shouldn't be getting a Vizsla.
> 
> Vizslas do best with active people who also involve their dogs in their activity, so it's not about the number of hours, but a general lifestyle. For entertainment, I hike daily (2+ hrs), and/or XC ski/snowshoe. When I go to town, I walk a lot and take the Vizsla. So, he's a companion who enjoys the same activities as I do. And, he's very calm and relaxed as a result.
> 
> If you dread the activity level, then you'd do well to look elsewhere, especially since they aren't the types of dogs to take care of this themselves in the backyard..they really do want to do this with you. I never found the need for activity changes that much until they're really old, like 13.5+.


Well it's just curiosity. I'm a very active 18 year old. Don't worry I think I'll handle it. So don't make assumptions. I think I my constant energy will match a vizsla easily.


----------



## IWantThatMountain

I can't say how much calmer they are than V puppies, but compared to other breeds, they are EXTREMELY hyper, even at 5-6 years old.

For instance, Huskies are considered to be one of the top ten most energetic dogs. Here is how they compare: 
We are at the dog park with Ellie, our V, when a lady with a 9 month old husky enters. Our V and her husky immediately hit it off and start playing. 15 minutes later, after some serious playing, the husky sinks to her owners feet and pants like she is dying. Ellie, seeing the husky is done playing, goes and plays with another dog. As she watches Ellie, the owner of the husky says "Wow! She sure is hyper! How old is she?" I replied "5 and a half." The lady then remarks "Oh, so she is still a puppy!" At first I didn't understand, but then it clicked, and I said "No, five and a half YEARS." The look of horror that spread across her face was priceless! She had just told us her dog was hyper! What we didn't tell her was that we had already been at the Dog Park for THREE HOURS that day. 

In other words, the puppy husky played with Ellie at her crazy speed for 15 minutes and was tired, but our five year old Vizsla had played for three hours previous, then with the Husky, and still kept going! 

The reactions when people hear she is five and a half are rather funny. Her are my favorites: 
"Not years?!!"
"Has she been kenneled all day?"
"What breed is that?"
"You must mean months"
"Is she around someone who smokes crack?"

The breed is DEFINITELY not for someone that doesn't have the time. It is like having a toddler that never grows up and has a TON of energy. If you are counting on the dog growing older and mellow, the Vizsla would be a bad, bad choice.


----------



## texasred

Running Ranger on a tower shoot, and the customers would say " How great it is to be young, and have that much energy."
He had his afterburners on, chasing down pheasants that were barely nicked. 
They were very surprised to hear, he is probably around 7 years old.


----------



## gingerling

DaxOlexar said:


> Don't worry I think I'll handle it. So don't make assumptions.


Oh, Max, let me assure you my worry is for the Vizsla only. And my "Assumptions" are based on 25+ years living with them.

According to your post history, this dog would be part of a larger family that you still live with, consisting of small children, including toddlers. Furthermore, you're asking if the Vizsla can safely be left in a crate for 6 hrs a day. Based on that I'd say you and your family would do well to really discuss the needs of the Vizsla given the larger context, you have a somewhat unrealistic set of expectations of both their needs and your family situation to accommodate them given the other issues you present.

Not impossible, but a decision best made by the entire family after reviewing the breeds unique and demanding needs. They are far more challenging than their pretty looks would suggest.


----------



## tknafox2

Hello Dex..
I am just reading through this thread... I am so glad you Love the V breed. SO DO I!!... At 18 you would be a great master to a V if you commit your Days, and I mean 365
to running and playing with your pup. They LOVE you more than anything, and will never ever leave your side. I have owned 3 Vizsla dogs... my first was a female " Foxy" she contracted a fungal disease at 1 yr, and passed at 2 1/2... She had to run ..run..run.. about 3 times a day or she would drive me NUT's with the whining... if a v in the house is not happy ... NO-ONE in the house can be happy. "Crating is NOT an option"... 

so Vizsla #2 is a Male... singleton pup "Fergy" he requires constant Play from the time he is 8 wks old, because we got him at 7wks old. I lived for throwing, hiding, running, playing, ( i used to give him cardboard boxes to chew up ... it was easy, he loved it, wore him out, and it only took me a while to clean up the mess... it was worth it.
It was a blessing I am retired because if I had not been with him 24/7 we would have never made it through puppyhood. I lost him to divorce, he is with my hubby....X hubby

Vizsla #3... I adopted a 2 1/2 yr Wirehair V in August 2017. He is The Love of my life. 
Full trained, Zeke ... Hunts, does Agility, has impeccable manners, and mind's my commands ( as long as I have a treat for him) ( he is getting better with a pet)..

Long story short...

There is no way I cannot "Play" this dog every day, being a Wirehair, he does have a less demanding personality then the Smooth. But there is no way I can neglect this Dog
He MUST have his time to run, sniff, chase the ball, fetch the toy, find the toy that I hid, cuddle, cuddle, cuddle!!! Be on my lap. Sleep next to me. Rub his face under my chin, at least 50 times aday. 

You are a young man and you need to think of yourself having a baby... an offspring boy or girl that is your responsibility, to teach to be an acceptable member of society..
Dex... YOu could be the perfect daddy for a V pup... I personally cannot IMAGINE my life with out my Vizslas, and as long as I have the fortitude to keep up with them I WILL... I am 67 ... 68 in May... God bless your youth


----------



## armgwag

gingerling said:


> Not impossible, but a decision best made by the entire family after reviewing the breeds unique and demanding needs. They are far more challenging than their pretty looks would suggest.


Hey Dax,

I just got my first V last year. I run, workout and bike 5-6 days per week. I did exhaustive amounts of research for months and spent 3 straight weekends speaking to breeders on the phone, some weekends I spent around 3-5 hours just talking about Vizsla's from people who have been breeding them and raising them for 15-20 plus years. I felt like I was soooo prepared. Let me tell you, when Gingerling says they are far more challenging, she's not kidding (gingerling I assume you're female based on the screen name, hope I assumed correct ;-)) After all that time and research I was still surprised how much attention and energy he needed. I guess I just needed to live with one for a while to truly grasp it. 

Jaxson's 8 months old and some days we walk for an hour, throw the ball AND go to the dog park... he will STILL come home and pull out ALL his toys and run around like a wild man. Now and again he will bark at me till I take him out. When they say having a Vizsla will change your life, it's so true. Jaxson out runs and out plays any dog that he encounters (other than another Vizsla). If he let's other dogs have a ball or stick he's playing with it's only by choice due to being bored with the activity. When they talk about their dog wanting to be with their "person" it's equivocal. I take Jaxson with me as many places as we can go, he's constantly my shadow doing or watching everything I do. Since Jaxson came here I haven't been to the bathroom by myself, I keep telling him I don't need his help :grin 

I've met the bored and or under exercised Vizslas and their owners, I've heard the stories. It's alarming the destruction, some end up giving them up. Jaxon has never been that way and I've been vigilant to ensure he doesn't go down that path. It's critical that you understand these dogs needs and what's you and your living situation can offer a dog of this type. As gingerling pointed out, it's not impossible, however careful and truly honest assessment of your life and situation will ensure happy dog and a happy life. If you take care of them, they will take care of you with much love and kisses :kiss 

All the best on your choice, they truly are a great breed!


----------



## hecallsmebama

I don't know if this is true for other folks, but in the summer, I can wear Amos out faster because of the heat. However, sometimes it's just short lived and he's ready for another round about the time we are ready to chill on the couch in the evening.


----------



## texasred

It's true, they do wear out faster in the heat. But if you add water, they can go longer. 
Mine play in the ponds, and creeks in the heat of the summer.


----------



## Vadim

gingerling said:


> Vizslas do best with active people who also involve their dogs in their activity, so it's not about the number of hours, but a general lifestyle. For entertainment, I hike daily (2+ hrs), and/or XC ski/snowshoe. When I go to town, I walk a lot and take the Vizsla. So, he's a companion who enjoys the same activities as I do. And, he's very calm and relaxed as a result.


Will such a schedule be enough?
morning 1 hour run 10km + midday 40 minutes dog walker with other dogs + evening 30 minutes walk

alternating with

morning 1 hour dog park without a leash + midday 40 minutes dog walker with other dogs + evening 30 minutes walk

Would be glad to get any feedback.


----------

